# Female Betta and Neon Tetras



## Kenidi (Feb 25, 2016)

I have a female Betta she seems mostly calm except she does somewhat flare at my male betta from separate tanks. ( I'm looking to breed them but that's another topic) . Anyways I was interested in getting a neon tetra but I'm worried that my female is too small and they may fight how do I prevent that from happening :-(


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

To be fair to the Neon you need to get at least six and have a tank of at least 10 gallons. They are shoaling fish and need room to move.


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

My brother-in-law has his female Betta in with three Neon Tetras. There was bit of flaring for the first half hour but now she doesn't worry about them. He also has three Guppies, 2 males and 1 female, in there with her as well.


----------

